# You were all right!



## lessthennone (Jun 19, 2014)

Just found out my wif was ****ing her ex boyfriend. 
3 years of therapy, breakdowns, etc…
In the end it was simple. I just kicked her out of the house. Meeting lawyer tomorrow. 
Look into my history if you want a great story.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Unfortunately this happens a lot. You were so convinced she wasn’t cheating you ignored the advice.
Cheaters lie even in therapy. From what I’ve seen a lot of marriage counselors are rug sweepers. Don’t waste more time or money on this.
Get a good divorce attorney. I’d interview 3. Not all attorneys are good.
Your new best friend will be no contact. I doubt you’ll listen. What you know is probably the tip of the iceberg and you will never get the full truth.
You can only be a chump if you allow it.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

If cheating wife’s boyfriend is married do the right thing and inform her. She’s probably in the same bad situation you were in.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

It would probably benefit you to look up *blame shifting. *
She’s been feeding it to you a long time.
From what I’ve seen its cheaters primary go to excuse.
BTW, cheating is a very conscious decision that takes lot of time, effort and planning. It’s not a mistake.








Blame shifting: when someone you love puts it all on you


They made a mistake, but somehow it's still your fault. Blame shifting can destroy any relationship. Here's what you can do to stop it.




adhdhomestead.net


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

lessthennone said:


> Just found out my wif was ****ing her ex boyfriend.
> 3 years of therapy, breakdowns, etc…
> In the end it was simple. I just kicked her out of the house. Meeting lawyer tomorrow.
> Look into my history if you want a great story.


So sorry that this was the case with all you've been through, but stay strong! You are doing the right thing.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

We almost always are.

I don’t say that to be an ass, or with any sort of glee or whatever.

Sorry man.


----------



## AlwaysComplicated (12 mo ago)

I can't imagine what it would be like to know that you have to get a divorce. But all I can say is that you made the right choice and you need to stick with it. It will be hard, but don't get sucked back in yet again!

Good luck




lessthennone said:


> Just found out my wif was ****ing her ex boyfriend.
> 3 years of therapy, breakdowns, etc…
> In the end it was simple. I just kicked her out of the house. Meeting lawyer tomorrow.
> Look into my history if you want a great story.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

if you go thru most of the "my spouse is acting oddly" threads, a month or two after in the thread it is "i just caught my spouse shtooping someone else...."

sorry, but it seems to be pretty common. 
at least you had your eyes opened to the possibilty of cheating, and knew what to do next. Stay strong!


----------

